# Sunturnbrew By Ngne



## TerritoryBrew (28/12/10)

Hi all,

Interested to know if any of you have tried the Sunturnbrew by Ngne (Norway)

I was lucky enough to get one of these for Christmas from my girlfriend. First tasting and it is blowing my mind. I am getting toffee, a bit of tabacco or perhaps smokiness from the grain and almost a raisin after-taste. 

Here is a photo from Flickr user Bernt Rostad






A few reviews on ratebeer.com say that it is a Barley Wine. It hits at about 11%.

Keen to know if anyone else has tried and their thoughts and perhaps a recipe... (Found a beer blog which states 30% smoked, 20% rye)

Cheers,

TB


----------



## TerritoryBrew (29/12/10)

Right...

So I have decided to make my own, with the proportions I located here. Well, I had located it somewhere else, but have since been unable to locate the source. 30% smoked and 20% rye sounds good to me. 

It appears to be out of style of anything else, but I really want some big flavours that will develop, and with the engagement of my younger brother, perhaps a brew that will age like a champ.

Recipe as follows;
_________________________________
Recipe: SeasonallyAdjustedBrew
Brewer: <<>>
Asst Brewer: Rufus
Style: American Barleywine
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.121 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 103.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 30.24 % 
2.75 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM) Grain 22.18 % 
2.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 20.97 % 
2.25 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 18.15 % 
0.30 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 2.42 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (245.0 SRM) Grain 2.02 % 
60.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (120 min) Hops 36.0 IBU 
90.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (120 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
90.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 24.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (30 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.03 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 31.03 L of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 17.38 L of water at 93.1 C 75.6 C 

_____

How does this look as a recipe? Also, is a 90 minute mash a good idea? I don't think it can hurt.

Cheers,

TB


----------



## MHB (29/12/10)

Just a couple of thoughts

When I hear plum and raisins I think CaraAroma, gives that rich Xmas pudding flavour.
If you're looking for 11%, you might need to drop that mash temperature a bit, I would be thinking more 64oC and a 1 hour mash, better yet if you could step mash it.
Making good, really big (and 11% is) beer is quite technically difficult, the yeast will be critical, if you are looking for a highly attenuateive alcohol tolerant yeast you might try Danish Lager. This might get me burned at the stake but in a big beer where I want a clean neutral yeast that will chew through the sugars I would seriously consider using Mauri 514, about 6-8 packets in this sized batch, lucky it's so cheap.
Bitterness, well the label says its 50 IBU; you are talking about doubling that. Not in my opinion a very good idea, it will totally screw the balance of the beer. For a first attempt I would try the 50 IBU given.
Oh and speaking of labels, they can be so helpful when you are trying to clone a brew), it says 26oP which is SG 1.104, 11% alcohol, from A% = Change /7.5, 11*7.5=82.5 points of change, (82.8/104)*100=79.3% (call it 80%) apparent attenuation, 1056 tops out at about 77% and to get that you are going to need a really well aerated wort and a hell of a big active starter seriously reconsider your yeast choice.
Haven't tried this beer but have had several others from the brewery, sounds like a fun project, good luck with it.

MHB


----------



## beers (29/12/10)

Sounds like an interesting beer. I'll be sure to try this one if I can find it.

Recipe looks like a good starting point. Just checking the Ngne website you might want to cut back on the IBU & add some wheat - http://www.nogne-o.com/seasonal-beers/sunturnbrew.html
Also from memory I think that Ngne use one of the drier English ale yeasts :unsure: but I could be wrong. I think Kjetil mentioned something like this in the Ngne CYBI shows - http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/The-Jamil-Show/

I'm interested to hear how this one turns out.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (29/12/10)

Noted on both accounts.

Unfortunately I have to work today, so I will adjust the recipe when I return home.

I think the addition of the wheat, caraAroma and a different yeast is a good start. Also the dropping of the mash temp is a good idea. 

150g of caraAroma? or should I up it? I want to keep the Munich II in it.

TB


----------



## beers (29/12/10)

I've just dug around a little & found that the house yeast is WLP007 / WY1098 (with dry Nottingham added as the bottling strain). I think MHB is right about getting the right level of attenuation - especially in beers this big. If you're not keen on making a huge starter, or repitching, it may be easier to use dry - however it may not give you the same character. 

I think you're right in thinking a longer mash. I've only done one beer in the 10% range, & for that I did a long mash (8hrs, probably a bit too long, but for convenience I mashed whilst I was at work). That, with a huge pitch of WY1272, helped me get around 80% attenuation.

150-250 Caraaroma sounds like a good starting point. However its hard to say without trying the beer.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (29/12/10)

Right, have taken those comments into account and have changed the recipe to this;

Recipe: SeasonalyAdjustedBrew
Brewer: <<>>
Asst Brewer: Rufus
Style: American Barleywine
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.109 SG
Estimated Color: 16.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 30.49 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM) Grain 17.94 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 17.94 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 17.94 % 
0.65 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.83 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (245.0 SRM) Grain 1.79 % 
0.20 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 1.79 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 1.35 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
0.55 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.93 % 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 2Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.60 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 27.64 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 
90 min Saccharification Heat to 64.0 C over 15 min 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 

I have added some wheat malt (actually quite a bit), and some CaraAroma. I have also changed the hop additions and the yeast.

How do you think the recipe looks now?

TB


----------



## MHB (30/12/10)

Well I've done a bit of digging and suspect you have picked a right bugger of a beer to try to clone. The brewer Det Kompromisslse has a reputation for throwing all sorts of stuff into his beer, including but not limited to dried fruit, Vietnamese coffee, chocolate and obscure Norwegian wild fruits.
What I have found out "This smoked barely wine is brewed with 30% smoked malt and 20% rye" and a fairly significant amount of Malted Wheat and that he uses all German Malt. Wheat Malt is a great asset when you are making high gravity beer, it's high in enzymes and very dense which means you can get a lot more of into the mash tun. Doing a bit of rough finger counting you wouldn't want the "husk less malts" (Wheat and Rye) to go over 50% but you would use as much as you can and most of the balance is going to be base malt and something for colour/flavour so my first best guess is 
Pale Malt 15-20%
Rauch Malt 30%
Rye Malt 20% (nothing to say its all blond, CaraRye, Chocolate Rye and Roast Rye)
Wheat Malt 30% (again think about CaraWheat and Roast Wheat)
Specialty Malt 0-5% (depending on what you choose from the above specialty Wheat and Rye)
Sugar somewhere in the 10-15% range
And there's a fair chance you will be looking at half a kilo of dried fruit, prunes, chocolate coffee or what have you, you are going to have to think about that one and see if there are any flavours that ring a bell.

I think you're going way over the top on the hopping try 1 (something nice and clean) just for bittering unless there is a stand out hop taste or aroma. All the descriptions say very mild hop aroma, I think calling it an American Barley wine is misleading.

Like I said I haven't had this beer, given the chance I will grab some sounds great.

MHB


----------



## TerritoryBrew (30/12/10)

Recipe: SeasonalyAdjustedBrew - 2
Brewer: <<>>
Asst Brewer: Rufus
Style: No style
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.110 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 51.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Fruit - Raisins (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.22 % 
3.50 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 29.54 % 
2.15 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM) Grain 18.14 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 16.88 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 16.88 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (245.0 SRM) Grain 1.69 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (7.0 SRM) Grain 1.69 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 1.27 % 
0.15 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 1.27 % 
70.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
70.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8.44 % 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 2Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.85 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 28.29 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 
90 min Saccharification Heat to 64.0 C over 15 min 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 

______________________________________________________________

Right, I have added 500g of raisins which will be added to the boil. Not really sure how, but I think I will blend them with heated water and add with 30mins to go.

I have upped the wheat and sugar, to make it a bit drier.

I think this is pretty good and am keen to give it a go. Is there anything I have missed? Or any problems anyone can see?

TB


----------



## beers (30/12/10)

The dried fruit / raisins call is pretty random IMO. I know they do like to use obscure adjuncts... but... 
If you have a look at the hops on the house beers listed on their website they tend to lean towards American hops... well, you know...


----------



## TerritoryBrew (4/1/11)

Right going to keep the Brit hops and get rid of the raisins.

Brewing this in the next few weeks...


----------



## TerritoryBrew (1/2/11)

Brewed this beer last week and pitched the yeast (after a 3l starter) yesterday with an original gravity of 1.112, and tonight it is down to 1.087 (Wyeast 1098 British Ale) at 18 degrees, but am raising it by a degree.

Anyway, I have a question...

Once fermentation is down to about 1.026 in about a month or so, I want to put it into secondary but unfortunately I am leaving town. Could I bottle it and leave it to carbonate and age properly, or am I not doing this beer justice?

TB


----------



## BjornJ (1/2/11)

I did a search on a couple of Norwegian brew sites, here is one where the brewer answers on the forum.

Several people have asked him for the recipe, he says they usually don't mind sharing but this one is "special" so he won't be giving the entire story.


http://norbrygg.no/forum/index.php?action=...ge;topic=2082.0 




translation:

"here are some highlights, this should be enough to let you brew something similar.
OG: 1.104
50 IBUs
11 % alc
The base malt in our brewery is Maris Otter. But in this beer there was not room for a lot of it, because a third is smoked/rauch malt, a fifth was rye malt and a sixth was wheat malt. 
Naturally we added some dark malts, Chocolate and Roast Barley malts, but only a few %.
It is important that the yeast attenuates well.
We use WLP007.
As aroma hop Columbus is important, but I don't think we should underestimate the effect of Amarillo.

Good luck!
Kjetil
Ngne 
"


hope that helps,


thanks
Bjorn


----------

